# Improve sound quality in 05 E46



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

I have an 05 330i ZHP & an 05 330CiC ZHP, both with NAV.

The sound (specially the highs) sucks in both cars.

My stereo guy says it's due to the crossovers in the amp, & suggesting I replace everything but the head unit.

Any suggestions on how to improve it without redoing the whole damn system?
​


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Are you really a vegan? :angel:


----------



## VEGANSAM (Aug 1, 2004)

JetBlack330i said:


> Are you really a vegan? :angel:


Yes, I truly am & live the life of one . . .
​


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

This topic has been discussed to death many many times. Do a search and you'll find plenty of info. Below is just an example:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78115


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

VEGANSAM said:


> Yes, I truly am & live the life of one . . .
> ​


Santa Barbara...  Any questions?

 :stickpoke


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

What I did:

Replaced the 2 big rear speakers with 2 Pioneer TS-D690R 6 x 9s.
Added an Alpine MRP-T220 2/1 250W Amp to power them.
Disconnected the HK amp and replaced it with an Alpine MRV-F340 Amp 45Wx4 and crossovers to handle the rest.
Added an Alpine CD Changer.
No box sub.
It sounds just great.

Cost: $2,600 installed


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

VEGANSAM said:


> Yes, I truly am & live the life of one . . .
> ​


Interesting. :thumbup: 
Is it for environmental, ideological, religious, or political reasons? I'm seriously interested. 
How strict are you? Just no animal derived food, or not eat the roots of vegetables?


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

machmeter said:


> What I did:
> 
> Replaced the 2 big rear speakers with 2 Pioneer TS-D690R 6 x 9s.
> Added an Alpine MRP-T220 2/1 250W Amp to power them.
> ...


 :yikes: 
:thumbup:


----------

